# Fiddler Crabs



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Is there any place I could catch some fiddlers around Perdido River and Lillian Bridge?

Live bait is hard to come by in my neck of the woods unless I want to drive some distance.

Sent from a handheld tracking device on a remote body of water in SE Alabama.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I would check around the tidal areas near the Lillian boat ramp at night and along the pier.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

getting kinda chilly for fiddlers, ain't it?
jack


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'll see if I can see any around that ramp. Thinking of this, I've seen them around the kayak launch across from Jim's.

I don't know whether it's to cold for fiddlers...I am afraid that I'm ignorant about them. I've seen them from time to time, I've even caught one or two that were slower than my extremely slow self, but that's about the extent of my knowledge.

Any suggestions on how to catch them if I find them?

Sent from a handheld tracking device on a remote body of water in SE Alabama.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

pcolapaddler said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll see if I can see any around that ramp. Thinking of this, I've seen them around the kayak launch across from Jim's.
> 
> I don't know whether it's to cold for fiddlers...I am afraid that I'm ignorant about them. I've seen them from time to time, I've even caught one or two that were slower than my extremely slow self, but that's about the extent of my knowledge.
> 
> ...


Like Jack said it may be getting to cold. I'm not sure. But if you see a muddy bank with rocks they will be there if someone has not caught all of them,also look for places that collect debris. (tidal eddies) where things get deposited


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

The way I've caught them sense I was a kid, is find where they are, then take a SMALL bucket or a gallon milk jug and cut the top 1/4 of it off where you have a large opening. Next step is to dig a hole and bury the bucket to the top edge *(that's why you don't use a 5 gallon bucket)*, then put a shrimp or anything stinking for bait in the bucket. Now leave and come back in an hour or so and you should have a full bucket of fiddlers. This works great if you put it in the right spot.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

grassy tidal zones from what i've seen.
jack


----------



## Shutupandfish (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Shutupandfish (Jul 10, 2008)

View attachment 1084482


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I got mad up in Bayou Chico one time when the whole bank was a brown mass of fiddler's and threw an 8 foot 3/8" mesh bait net on them. Lol...had plenty of bait for a while.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> I got mad up in Bayou Chico one time when the whole bank was a brown mass of fiddler's and threw an 8 foot 3/8" mesh bait net on them. Lol...had plenty of bait for a while.


why are you bringing this up after 2 weeks? did you have an epiphany?
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> why are you bringing this up after 2 weeks? did you have an epiphany?
> jack


He is just now getting all those little bastards untangled out of the net! LOL


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> why are you bringing this up after 2 weeks? did you have an epiphany?
> jack


I couldn't find a 10 year old thread to put it on.😶


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info and responses. 

I may have to try the buried container with stinky bait.

How long do you think they could be kept alive?

Sent from a handheld tracking device on a remote body of water in SE Alabama.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

What are you trying to catch with them, Sheepshead? 
If so, there is a different bait to use for them that works just about as good.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Just in case you're interested and there isn't any fiddlers over there, try using either clams or oysters. 
Buy them at your local store, say walmart, then go to the womens section and get a pair of panty hose. 
Get the really fine mesh hosiery, not the fish net ones. 
Cut about a 3" circle (like a tire patch), put some clams or oysters in it, then tie it in a ball using miracle thread or something similar so the bait don't spill out. 
Fish it as you would a fiddler.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

CurDog said:


> Just in case you're interested and there isn't any fiddlers over there, try using either clams or oysters.
> Buy them at your local store, say walmart, then go to the womens section and get a pair of panty hose.
> Get the really fine mesh hosiery, not the fish net ones.
> Cut about a 3" circle (like a tire patch), put some clams or oysters in it, then tie it in a ball using miracle thread or something similar so the bait don't spill out.
> Fish it as you would a fiddler.


No shit?


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

CurDog said:


> What are you trying to catch with them, Sheepshead?
> If so, there is a different bait to use for them that works just about as good.


Yep. Sheepshead.

I've used live shrimp and done pretty well with it. I was thinking of I could catch fiddlers, I wouldn't have to look for and buy love shrimp.

I've heard of using oysters too.

Sent from a handheld tracking device on a remote body of water in SE Alabama.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

No shit?
[/QUOTE]
No shit. And you can do the same thing with barnacles. Scrape them off put them in your homemade Scrotum smash them up If they are there and feeding. They are crustacean/mollusk eaters. Yes how much pressure they get will determine how picky they are. They will eat shrimp' fiddlers' oysters barnacles,clams,small pieces of blue crab. And take a spear gun


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

PompChaser315 said:


> No shit?


Same thing you'd use to hold ghost shrimp on the hook.


----------

